# best way to attach tritium vial to any suface?



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

When you attach a tritium vial to a flashlight or anything else, what do you use as far as "glue"? Can you use any type of epoxy and do you epoxy it in place from the bottom and leave the top un-epoxied, or do you also fill the top with the epoxy to completely cover it? I would assume the safest way would be to completely cover it and leave it recessed so its somewhat protected. 

I tried googling for an answer but didnt see anything ont he subject. Just want to be sure I get it done the best possible way before I do it.


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

Do a CPF search for Tritium & Epoxy - you'll find a lot of results, mostly mentioning Norland Optical Adhesive #61. 
:thumbsup: john


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the help, I found a bunch of info. Is that #61 really necessary though, wouldn't any clear curing epoxy be ok?


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sure, just about any epoxy will be fine - but a lot of it will yellow over time. Norland is an optical adhesive, so it's crystal clear and doesn't yellow. It's also hard as nails when it dries.
Good luck!
:thumbsup: john


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

so to cure you just sit it int he sun or what? the info online talked about using a lamp to cure.


----------



## dilbert (Jun 1, 2009)

I used the sun to cure Norland and it worked great. It's clearer than any clear epoxy I've used. Just dont try applying it in the sun or it will gel up on you in no time. Find a nice shady spot for the install, then move it to the sun to cure.


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the help guys, if anyone has a good place I can order the stuff from the cheapest, let me know. :twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yup, the sun works just fine, but takes a while. I use a high-power Nichia UV LED to cure mine (I believe they're doing a group buy in the homemade lights forum here). That takes just a couple of minutes to get rock hard, but I leave it on for a while longer, just to make sure it's hard all the way through.


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

exodus125 said:


> thanks for the help guys, if anyone has a good place I can order the stuff from the cheapest, let me know. :twothumbs



CPF user RocketTomato sells it in the CPF Marketplace here. And that's a killer price, since you need so little of the stuff.

I bought mine from Edmund optics, along with the plunger and tips. And a note on storage; I keep it in a waterproof & lightproof case, in a baggie (just to be sure), in the refrigerator. 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

last question:

so to glue in place in a groove, would the process be: 

glue, then vial, then more glue? or would it be vial, then glue on top. 

can this stuff be sanded down and polished ok?


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks John, you've been a great help:twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

I drop the vial in, then put the glue in, one tiny drop at a time. I'll use a pin to make sure that there isn't any air underneath it, and that the vial is centered.

And if I use too much, I'll just wash it out and start over.

Not sure if it can be sanded - I always make sure to apply just the right amount, keeping in mind that it expands EVER so slightly. The end result should be good enough that sanding would only screw it up!

:thumbsup: john


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

very good, I am thinking the viscosity of this stuff is lighter than say 5 min epoxy?


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

considering an ounce of the stuff is about 25 bucks 7 for one ml when an ounce holds almost 30ml is actually kinda expensive no? 7x30 is $210. 

I will be using those to attach a tritium vial to some fire steels handles I make. So I guess it will be good to have some extra stuff around if I end up making a lot.


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

It's a good deal only because it lasts a long time, since you only use drops at a time. Buying it in larger quantities is much cheaper, but how long will it take for you to use that, and how long can you prolong its shelf life? That said, I don't regret buying the (stupidly expensive) plunger and tips from Edmund, as now, buying a replacement barrel of the NOA61 will be pretty low cost compared to the initial investment. :shrug:

As for viscosity - it's thinner than your average 5 minute epoxy.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

yea, I guess you make a good point. Maybe I can do a passaround type buy where I use what I need them mail to the next person. Actually that sounds like a great idea...OR I can just buy the 7 dollars worth of stuff. :thinking:

If anyone wants to go halfzies on one bottle I could do that too.


----------



## jch79 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think someone did just that, not long ago - a NOA61 passaround. Just make sure people don't leave it sitting in the sun, or in the heat.
:thumbsup: john


----------



## exodus125 (Jun 1, 2009)

does anyone know if you can mix this stuff with glow powder? :thinking:


----------

